# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Ευτυχείτε

## armagedwn

Ελπίζοντας σε πολλές και γόνιμες και ανειδιοτελείς κουβέντες....
Εκτρέφω εξωτικά είδη πουλιών κι ελπίζω μέσω αυτής της σελίδας να μπορέσω να προσφέρω όση από την εμπειρία μου μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη αλλά και να ανταλλάξω γόνιμες απόψεις με όσους καταπιάνονται με τη συγκεκριμένη ενασχόληση...

----------


## Steliosan

Καλως ορισες και καλη διαμονη φιλε.

----------


## mitsman

ωραια τα λες Γιωργο.... καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!

----------


## armagedwn

Νά'στε καλά, παιδία!

----------


## kostas0206

Καλως ηρθες!
Καλη διαμονη!
Περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες απο τα εξωτικα σου....  ::

----------


## teo24

Καλως ηρθες Γιωργο...

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλως ηρθες Γιώργο !!!_

_Εδω ειναι_ Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας. 

_Και εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις τα φτερωτα σου φιλαρακια,_ Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. 

_Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!_

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Γειά σου φίλε Γιώργο, θα τα λέμε και από εδώ!
Κύριοι ο Γιώργος έχει φέρει είς πέρας πάρα πάρα πολύ δύσκολα εκτροφικά εγχειρήματα, προσωπικά τον σέβομαι ιδιαίτερα.
Έχει να δώσει πολλά εδώ μέσα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Καλώς τον Γιώργο.

Πράγματα και θαύματα....κύριοι.

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα ! σε εχω συναντησει και αλλου ,οπως και ο Γιωργος και εχω κρατησει το εμπρακτο ενδιαφερον σου ,για την αναζητηση τροπων πραγματικης εξετασης των προβληματων υγειας των πουλιων μας .

ευχομαι η παρεα μας ,να καλυψει τις ελπιδες που εχεις συμμετεχοντας και σε αυτην !

----------


## panos70

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλώς μας ήρθες Γιώργο!!  :Happy: 
Λίγοι αυτοί που ασχολούνται με τα εξωτικά, και μόλις άλλος ένας προστέθηκε στην παρέα μας! Καλή διαμονή!  :winky:

----------


## armagedwn

Nά'στε καλά όλοι παιδιά! Και οι γνωστοί από αλλού και οι άγνωστοι  :Happy: . Ακόμα προσπαθώ να μάθω τη λειτουργεία του εδώ χώρου. Ας πούμε απάντησα σε κάποια μηνύματα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έφτασε η απάντηση  :: . Όπως και να έχει χαίρομαι πάντα να ανταλλάσω απόψεις με ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν αναγάγει το hobby σε επάγγελμα και που έχουν πράγματα να πουν. Φωτογραφίες από τα πουλιά σαφώς θα περάσω μόνο να βρω λίγο χρόνο (δεν είμαι και ο καλύτερος στη φωτογράφηση είναι η αλήθεια)...Ελπίζω να φανώ χρήσιμος κυρίως σε ότι αφορά άγνωστα ή καλύτερα σπάνια είδη στην Ελλάδα, όχι μόνο μέσα από την παρουσίαση ενός άρθρου αλλά και από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, γι'αυτό και θα γράφω μόνο για ότι έχω και άρα έχω και την όποια εμπειρία επ'αυτού...Σε ότι αφορά θέματα υγείας νομίζω ότι μια συνάντηση και κατ΄ιδίαν κάποια στιγμή, θα βοηθούσε ώστε να κινηθούμε ομαδικά (και άρα αποτελεσματικά) σε μια κατεύθυνση που έχω κατά νου....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας Γιωργο!!  ::

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες φίλε Γιώργο στην παρέα μας...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμείς οι Θεσσαλονικείς πάλι στην απ' έξω!!! Χαχαχα, όλοι στην πρωτεύουσα μαζευτήκατε;;;  ::

----------


## armagedwn

Εfthimi να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη θα είχα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω στην κτηνιατρική του Αριστοτελείου!!!! Θα με έβλεπαν μέχρι να γίνω ο χειρότερος εφιάλτης τους!!!!

----------


## ninos

Γιωργο,
καλως ορισες στην παρεα μας

----------


## stephan

καλώς ήρθες Γιώργο  :Happy: 



> αν ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη θα είχα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω στην κτηνιατρική του Αριστοτελείου!!!! Θα με έβλεπαν μέχρι να γίνω ο χειρότερος εφιάλτης τους!!!!


να ένας λόγος να μετακομίσεις χαχαχα  ::

----------


## armagedwn

Στέφανε αν μετακομίσω θα είναι για τη Λακωνία όπου θα έχω και άπειρους χώρους για την προσφιλή μας ενασχόληση!!! :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Γιωργο. 

Καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Nά'σαι καλά Δημήτρη!

----------


## panoss

Καλώς μας ήρθες φίλε μου και καλή διαμονή στο φόρουμ!!
Περιμένουμε φώτος!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Θα περάσω photos Πάνο, μόνο που ελπίζω να είναι από νεοσσούς  :winky:

----------


## vag21

γεια σου γιωργο και απο εδω.
οι χηρες τι κανουν?(απο εσενα διαβασα για αυτα τα πουλια).

----------


## armagedwn

Γειά σου Βαγγέλη!
Οι χήρες μια χαρά είναι! Δεν είναι σε αναπαραγωγική περίοδο (έχουν ρίξει τα γαμήλια φτερά) ωστόσο νομίζω ότι κάνουν ζημιά στη φωλιά των εστρίλδων γι'αυτό και μέχρι την άνοιξη θα τις απομονώσω

----------


## Peri27

Καλως ηρθες.. ανυπομωνω για φωτοοοοο ^_^

----------


## armagedwn

Σύντομα Peri, σύντομα!  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Βρεεε Καλώς τον Γιώργο !!!!!!! Καλησπέρα και απο εδώ !!!!*

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Καλως ορισες συνονοματε

----------


## armagedwn

> *Βρεεε Καλώς τον Γιώργο !!!!!!! Καλησπέρα και απο εδώ !!!!*


Πολύ καλημέρα Αλέξανδρε! Ελπίζω όλα να έχουν πάει κατ'ευχήν!

----------


## armagedwn

> Καλως ορισες συνονοματε


Νά'σαι καλά συνονόματε και απ'ότι βλέπω και κατά κάποιον τρόπο συμπατριώτη!

----------


## PAIANAS

Oπου βλεπετε νημα ανοιγμενο απο armagedon, να το διαβαζετε κατα προτεραιοτητα ..Οσοι ενδιαφερονται πραγματικα για τα πουλια, εχουν μονο να ωφεληθουν απο τα γραπτα και τις παρατηρησεις αυτου του νεου ανθρωπου και απο την αξιεπαινη και επιμονη προσπαθεια του.

----------


## ARMANDO

> Oπου βλεπετε νημα ανοιγμενο απο armagedon, να το διαβαζετε κατα προτεραιοτητα ..Οσοι ενδιαφερονται πραγματικα για τα πουλια, εχουν μονο να ωφεληθουν απο τα γραπτα και τις παρατηρησεις αυτου του νεου ανθρωπου και απο την αξιεπαινη και επιμονη προσπαθεια του.


Νικόλα καλημέρα,
Χαρά μας είναι να γνωρίσουμε τις εμπειρίες και τις γνώσεις ανθρώπων που μπορούν να μας κάνουν καλύτερους και να μάθουμε ορθούς τρόπους διαχείρισης, εκτροφής πτηνών....

armagedwn ΚΑΛΩΣ ΗΡΘΕΣ !!!!

----------


## armagedwn

Νά'στε καλά παιδιά! Νίκο υπερβάλεις αλλά ωστόσο σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια!

----------


## PAIANAS

Απο μενα και το καλο, αλλα και το κακο, λεγονται μεχρι παρεξηγησεως ..Your welcome !

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Πολύ καλημέρα Αλέξανδρε! Ελπίζω όλα να έχουν πάει κατ'ευχήν!



*Καλύτερα δεν γίνεται Γιώργο !! Σου χρωστάω πολλά !!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## armagedwn

Δε μου χρωστάς απολύτως τίποτα Αλέξανδρε! Χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ που όλα πήγαν κατ'ευχήν κι αυτό μόνο έχει σημασία!  :winky:   :winky:   :winky:

----------

